
Inbox Zero for Life - juandazapata
https://xph.us/2013/01/22/inbox-zero-for-life.html
======
matthjensen
I am very thankful to people who take the time to share their tips for email
management or other such tasks in enough detail that others can implement.

A lot of people have absolutely no strategy for managing email. A simple blog
post like this could seriously benefit someone's life.

~~~
juandazapata
I've been using this strategy for the last 3 years, and I've found it super
effective. It completely removed the need of "advanced" mail apps with
features like "snooze", "reminders", etc.

